# Tons of Flounder, Snook, Trout Mangos, and Ladyfish 5-21 Port Orange / Dunlawton ICW



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, as you can see, there are a ton of Flounder in my hole under Dunlawton bridge in Port Orange / South Daytona. There are also tons of Trout, Mangos, Ladys, and big boy Snook. The good part about the Snook is that I hooked 4 overslot bigguns the night before last. The bad part is that 3 of them straightened my hooks (size 1 Owner), and the 4th one I got up and over the dock, only to have him flop off the other side where there is no railing. One of the three Snook that straightened my hooks I had beat and to the top of the water before he got entangled in my friends line before getting away. Like an idiot, I've been targeting Flounder and hooking snook as a by-product, but I hadn't been going with a net (a necessity for anyone actually wanting to land their snook). Well, the last 2 nights I've been back with my net, and wouldn't you know it.... no sign of the Snook. Anyway, there are plenty of Flounder to catch in the downtime. Other items to note: I castnetted some 3 inch squid out of the river tonight, thought that was pretty weird. My wife caught 3 catfish on the them  Also, stopped by Sunglow Pier this evening and there was a 5+ ft Barracuda hanging out under the pilings. Too bad nobody had a cuda tube! Anyway, here are some recent pics of the Flounder and other crap:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

Zach you are a fishn machine!!!!! Good job, way to go.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yep,

Makes you want to head south don't it!

Way to go on the feesh again!


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice catch. Hope my fishin hole is that consistent this summer.

We get cudas hangin around the pier here too. Sometimes I have a lime cuda tube but most of the time I throw a pinfish at them. Catchin em is so awesome. poor pinfish


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## Scottg247 (Apr 17, 2006)

Damn nice!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*flounder*

they will make you sick... 
Send me the fillets under dry ice.... I will have them tested for ya... 
Nice Fish...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Zach,

An impressive array of fish from Florida. I was just down there except on the West coast over in Naples and I can attest to the Snook!!! Beautiful fish, slot or no slot, its all catch and release for them now. Are you practicing FLA Cracker style fishing?  I heard a great saying from a buddy of mine there....he said to us when we came back in after releasing many snook including a 34" and another well over 40"...his saying was, and I quote: "ARE YOU PRACTICING FILET AND RELEASE?"    I busted a gut over that one. Very funny. So the question is....are you?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I haven't filleted a fish in Months. Got sick of eating fish about half way through Sheepshead season. Landed over 500 of them easily this year.

I went to Sunglow today (briefly) and hooked the largest Spanish mack I've ever caught. It was 29 inches and very thick. I also landed a small one about 12 inches. Didn't keep anything because I had to get the kids from school. Landed both on a clark spoon an egg sinker, and about 5ft of Florocarbon.


----------

